# small canisters for nymphs



## Engraver30 (Jul 5, 2007)

I got a few of these the other day and thought they would work to house some of my nymphs in. Thought I would share my find.

Tray-O-Vials

Big clear-plastic vials, 5-1/16" tall x 2-1/16" dia. You get (6) of them nestled into depressions in a 9" X 9" X 9" triangular white-plastic tray/holder, in your basic bowling pin arrangement. The plastic is slightly flexible and the vials have push-on white plastic lids. Bonus: The tray would double very nicely as a spill-proof paint palette for toddlers, or as a parts sorter.

37694 VIAL SET $1.95 / EACH

http://sciplus.com/category.cfm?subsection=7&amp;category=79


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice! Would put some of the mantid supply sellers here, out of business  :shock:

But I don't see any ventilation.


----------



## Engraver30 (Jul 5, 2007)

You could always drill some small holes in the top. For the price I think it is a great deal plus it displays well.


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

That is an astounding deal!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2007)

Too small IMO. 32 oz deli cups are better and they have vented lids and you can cut a hole in the side and put a foam plug in it. Then you can feed and water through the hole. Can't do that on the ones you posted.


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Why not? Just cut a hole in the top, and...uh...

Man, you're right :? !

However, they would make very, very, very effective shipping containers.


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 6, 2007)

i use something similar for my creobotras, i just put material over the top mind...look very professional mind


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

Those looks great actually, it's a shame they are based in the US.

Would be good for sending out mantids to.


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

> Those looks great actually, it's a shame they are based in the US.Would be good for sending out mantids to.


A shame?! You have all the other mantid suppliers


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 7, 2007)

But u hav native mantids :roll:


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

> But u hav native mantids :roll:


Exactly


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

> > But u hav native mantids :roll:
> 
> 
> Exactly


That I don't see very often. Plus, all of them look so typical.


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 8, 2007)

but wild ones are free


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

Free and often die. Plus, the food isn't free.


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 9, 2007)

it is if you catch it aand we have to pay for both (and sometimes those die 2) we have...slugs XD


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

I can win this...

Oh yeah!!

I can't catch food with all the pesticides around 8)


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 13, 2007)

Would these work well for fruit fly cultures? You could cut holes in the lids and then cover with mesh or cloth.


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, it would. Quite well.


----------

